# Recommend good road running shoes



## Gabriel (2 Aug 2005)

I've recently found out I have shin splints from excessive road running and flat feet.

I'm booked in with a physio for orthotics next week but I've realised that I'm using the wrong type of shoe anyway.

I've been running with a cross trainer and I need something with a high arch and lots of cushioning. Now when I go into Champion...or wherever, I see lots of running shoes but can anyone recommend anything/brand in particular?
Am training for a marathon so money not an issue (within reason of course).


----------



## TarfHead (2 Aug 2005)

I went through this last year and had no joy.

IMHO the leading sports shops in Dublin are more about fashion than function. I used to post queries on the rec.running newsgroup (via Google) and learned about the sorts of questions I should ask, or be asked, when purchasing proper running shoes. This newsgroup, predominantly US subscribed, assumed a level of expertise on the part of sports footwear stockists that, IMHO, does not exist in Dublin.

For example, when running are your feet subject to pronation or supination ? Also your weight and stride pattern should influence the footwear recommended to you.

All of this is of no use to where you are now. I ended my running ambitions in a half-marathon last year on old shoes and suffered for it for weeks afterwards.

I would suggest contacting an athletics club or getting a specialist magazine and see what stores advertise there. That may be one way of getting proper advice, instead of what's available in the main stores here.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (2 Aug 2005)

I recently bought a pair of Asics (cant remeber the exact model, Asics Gel something or other, 105 euro). I have had a pair of Asics before and I think they are very good. My old runners were a bit woren out so its like running on a treadmill now with these new runners, there is a great cushion in the sole and espeicially the heel.

But I'm no expert, I just found Asics good. They last for ages too.


----------



## mts (2 Aug 2005)

I was recommended Nike Kantara, specifically made for over-pronators, great shoes imo, as soon as you put them on you can feel the support. They cost €135 but I have only ever seen them in the Nike shop on Grafton St. and in Champion in the Jervis S.C. 



Incidentally the guy in the Nike shop I dealt with purchasing my first pair knew all about the shoes and which were best suited for various foot problems. I had already researched this myself but was surprised to find an assistant in a 'sport' shop that knew anything.


----------



## Gabriel (2 Aug 2005)

Thanks guys.

SteelBlue05, I've actually heard that Asics are good alright.

TarfHead...thanks for the detailed post. I guess I'll hold off until I get advice from my physio. I agree about the sports shops...which is why I posted here in the first place. They're run by kids who haven't a clue about the technical side of a running shoe.
I suffer from pronation I think and it's causing not only shin splints but also knee pain. I've been running about 30 miles a week and have had to stop recently because of the pain. I'll definitely sort it out though...one way or another.

Thanks for the tip mts re the Kantara shoe. Did some Googling and they seem to fit the bill for severe pronation alright.


----------



## gentle123 (3 Aug 2005)

I would definitely recommend the Asics Gel runners, I know some runners and these are the only type that they would recommend too.


----------



## WarrenBuffet (3 Aug 2005)

Hi,

A guy i knows runs a couple of marathons a year and also works in a sports shop....plus he is in charge of a big road running club in the Dungarvan area. I guess what i am trying to say is he knows what he is talking about.....

According to him the best for long distance road running are the Nike Air "Bowerman" runners. I bought them and have to admit they are incredibly comfortable.....

Hope this helps,
WB


----------



## soy (3 Aug 2005)

Asics are best in my opinion, they are more designed for function than rival brands.
Do not go for the cheapest pair, you need to get the ones with the Gel soles at the very least. According as you go up the Asics price range you get better features - so you pay for what you get. Go to www.asics.co.uk to find out more

You probably will need to go to a Sports store such as Elverys rather than a Fashion store such as Champion to get them.


----------



## Gabriel (3 Aug 2005)

Guys,

Thanks for all the advice. I ended up ringing Champion in Dundrum to see if they had the Katara shoes from Nike. Guy really knew his stuff and recommended the Asics Kayona. It's the gel one. Bleedin expensive too. 
I went for a 10k run last night anyway and the difference was just incredible. No pain in my shins and my legs felt light for the last k. Actually sprinted it which I usually don't. 
Anyway - here's the science bit - they have these three little stilts in the heel which basically correct your stance if you're flat footed...or so I'm told. They passed my first test anyway. They look completely rank but I don't care about that when I'm running.


----------



## stuart (3 Aug 2005)

Asics 2080 (or maybe 8020) are a very good runner for most people (non-problematic feet/legs)

They are generally the entry level trainer for long distance running

Remember to change every 6-12 months or 1,000 miles run, usually the time limit comes first

stuart@buyingtolet.ie


----------



## car (3 Aug 2005)

get yourself to Noel dowlings sports shop in terenure.  His missus ran marathons for years and runs the shop.  She has some machine that'll test your feet for abnormalities before she'll recommend a running shoe.  Its a small shop but I wouldnt go anywhere else during the 90s in my running years.


----------



## car (3 Aug 2005)

[broken link removed]

at that price theyed nearly be worth a try..  nearly..


----------



## Merrion (3 Aug 2005)

Sorry for butting my nose into this thread but slightly related to my question!! 
Can someone recommend good walking shoes?


----------



## soy (4 Aug 2005)

ecco Track - will cost about 150euro. Well worth it.


----------



## Queenspawn (4 Aug 2005)

A little late with this post but Runner's world has an 8 page special on running shoes this month (September 2005 ... don;t ask!!). They review 17 pairs of shoes both from a lab perspective and actual testemonials. Shoes are (as the previous posters have pointed out) very personal and my best advice is to find out what you are and how do you run. In specialist shops (as menioned) you can be assessed as to how your foot meets the ground and this combined with weight and any specific probelms will go into the buy-decision. 

Once you know your type it narrows down the range to a sensible selection,before that it choice is bewildering.


----------



## Cahir (25 Aug 2005)

Bought asics 2100 from Elverys the other day.  Amazing!!!  Like running on air and no blisters!  The bloke in the shop was very helpful.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (25 Aug 2005)

how much were they? around 105? I wonder if they are the same ones as mine, sound the same, they are very well cushioned and that with 17 stone plodding down on them every stride!


----------



## Cahir (25 Aug 2005)

Yep €105.  Not sure about the colour - mostly white with blue & silver stripe things but sure they're only for the gym.  There are big air holes (or whatever the technical term is!) that keep my feet really cool when running.


----------

